
Sawyer Weighs In On Intellectual Ventures - tortilla
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/02/sawyer-weighs-in-on-intellectual-ventures.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+FeldThoughts+%28Feld+Thoughts%29
======
rfreytag
When the large s/w firms get tired of IV they can just add a line to their
EULAs that bans use of their products if you refuse to contribute all your
software patents to the industry-wide software patent pool.

Perhaps the EFF could administer the pool.

